# What are the best ways for a 16 year old to make money - primarily online



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 22, 2021)

Title. I cannot get a job because my dad will not allow it. I need something low key and i don't care if I only get paid like £5 a week. Would prefer if its online.


----------



## mogstar (Sep 22, 2021)

Femboymaxx and make an only fans ASAP


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 22, 2021)

Become a mod.
Sergeant will pay you 10 shekels an hour


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 22, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Femboymaxx and make an only fans ASAP





WontStopNorwooding said:


> Become a mod.
> Sergeant will pay you 10 shekels an hour


Pls be serious


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 22, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Pls be serious


Theres really nothing to do.
Few people are making money online


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 22, 2021)

Do you think I could do surveys or are they scams? 

@FastBananaCEO 
@PingPong 
@portuguesecel 
@Blackmannnns 
@WontStopNorwooding 
@JM10


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 22, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Theres really nothing to do.
> Few people are making money online


*Fuck.*


----------



## mogstar (Sep 22, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Do you think I could do surveys or are they scams?
> 
> @FastBananaCEO
> @PingPong
> ...


Scams


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 22, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Do you think I could do surveys or are they scams?
> 
> @FastBananaCEO
> @PingPong
> ...


Are u trolling?
Course they are scams


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Sep 22, 2021)

Come rob houses with me (in minecraft)


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Sep 22, 2021)

The only money I made at 16 was playing cod wagers and doing like crazy shit irl. You don’t need money at 16 tbh just ask for money instead presents on ur birthday and Christmas. The only way I know how to make money online is stocks or crypto… but don’t think it’s worth it unless you have a good amount before starting.


----------



## Deleted member 15363 (Sep 22, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Pls be serious


this is kinda hard tbf
if u have a job and 500 in the bank
i would say what i have been always saying
call local businesses in ur area, and ask if they have a website and if they don't go on fiverr for someone to make a website for cheap
go sell it to the business at an increase 
for example; u paid the guy on fiverr 50 u sell it for 200


----------



## Deleted member 15363 (Sep 22, 2021)

or u can either learn about the stock market or cryptocurrency before u start investing
and open a account under one of ur parents name.
put some money into it and start investing.


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 22, 2021)

TragicIQ said:


> this is kinda hard tbf
> if u have a job and 500 in the bank
> i would say what i have been always saying
> call local businesses in ur area, and ask if they have a website and if they don't go on fiverr for someone to make a website for cheap
> ...


What if I can get like £100


----------



## Deleted member 15363 (Sep 22, 2021)

N1666 said:


> What if I can get like £100


i mean i think thats enough to pay someone on fiverr for it


----------



## Deleted member 15363 (Sep 22, 2021)

N1666 said:


> What if I can get like £100


you can always do dropshipping 








Dropshipping


Is it worth it to try to combine a branded minimal store with Tiktok Stacy Influencers ?




looksmax.org


----------



## Ozil (Sep 22, 2021)

Make a realistic catfish instagram account and go to pornstars/models instagram pages and search through the comments for low iq horny old men (preferably white/western as they're more likely to have money and send money than indians) and get money off of them. I didn't try this much but I got some gift vouchers and $50 paypalled to me. If you are good enough you can easily clear 5 pound a week jfl, maybe even over 200 if you are really good and managed to find a retard with more money than he knows how to use.


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 22, 2021)

MeeksPilled said:


> Make a realistic catfish instagram account and go to pornstars/models instagram pages and search through the comments for low iq horny old men (preferably white/western as they're more likely to have money and send money than indians) and get money off of them. I didn't try this much but I got some gift vouchers and $50 paypalled to me. If you are good enough you can easily clear 5 pound a week jfl, maybe even over 200 if you are really good and managed to find a retard with more money than he knows how to use.


I used to do this for discord nitro lol


----------



## Ozil (Sep 22, 2021)

N1666 said:


> I used to do this for discord nitro lol


Kinda low iq tbh, discords main demographics are teens who grew up on social media and this kind of technology. Not only would it be harder to scam them but they have less to offer, what's the point in getting nitro lol when you can get paid in cash by gullible old burgers?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 22, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Title. I cannot get a job because my dad will not allow it. I need something low key and i don't care if I only get paid like £5 a week. Would prefer if its online.


Check out apps like honey gain


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 22, 2021)

Help people move shit?


----------



## sly shinkai (Sep 22, 2021)

if you are presentable you can be a tourist guide
if you like math and technology, learn IT, you can find leaked courses online and download them
if you will get a sum of money ex:1000$ at 18, start learning to trade
if you can make a firm, start dropshipping
if you don't spend much time at school and for hw, learn photoshop and after effects and talk with YouTubers to work with
you can sell candy and snacks in your school too


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 22, 2021)

Become a tiktok star


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 22, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Become a tiktok star


Stfu


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Sep 22, 2021)

auction your anal virginity online


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Sep 22, 2021)

JM10 said:


> auction your anal virginity online


how does one go about this? Asking for a friend


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Sep 22, 2021)

PingPong said:


> how does one go about this? Asking for a friend


i’ve seen ppl doing it on adultwork i think


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Sep 22, 2021)

JM10 said:


> i’ve seen ppl doing it on adultwork i think


@N1666 @FastBananaCEO take notes... i know you've been looking for some extra cash


----------



## quakociaptockh (Sep 22, 2021)

Make a foid profile on Tinder and ask for money.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 22, 2021)

Unironically, find a JB to pimp. Looks like you live in the UK so the laws and competition make things harder.


----------



## coolguy1 (Sep 22, 2021)

Scamming but idk a method bro sorry


----------



## Basedprincess (Sep 22, 2021)

quakociaptockh said:


> Make a foid profile on Tinder and ask for money.


The arabs already got their foot in the game


----------



## Pretty (Sep 22, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Do you think I could do surveys or are they scams?
> 
> @FastBananaCEO
> @PingPong
> ...


They’re scams


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 5, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Title. I cannot get a job because my dad will not allow it. I need something low key and i don't care if I only get paid like £5 a week. Would prefer if its online.


Truthfully? Learn a skill (artists, editor, programmer) and utilize it, by becoming a freelancer or whatever. You’ll need to learn how to effectively advertise yourself though, being the best in your field isn’t (terribly) important, what is important is that you market yourself properly.

Then there’s also YT, but there’s a problem most fields are oversaturated and you’d be competing with hundreds of thousands of other people. So you’ll have to find a relatively unsaturated niche that’ll regularly watch your vids, also, it’ll require a good couple of years before you start making money.


----------



## Henry77 (Oct 24, 2021)

All dumb answers here imo,
just do some online jobs like editing, or proofreading or designing idk just find jobs on Upwork or any other website. If you don't know the skills, learn on internet. These are usually very low paying jobs but expect $400 month so yeah go for it.


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 24, 2021)

Henry77 said:


> All dumb answers here imo,
> just do some online jobs like editing, or proofreading or designing idk just find jobs on Upwork or any other website. If you don't know the skills, learn on internet. These are usually very low paying jobs but expect $400 month so yeah go for it.


Bro the guy roped


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 24, 2021)

PingPong said:


> Bro the guy roped


I miss that lil nigga like u wouldnt believe


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 24, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> I miss that lil nigga like u wouldnt believe


Say hi he’s viewing this rn


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Oct 24, 2021)

ewhoring, carding, learning a skill and selling it on fiverr or freelance sites.

then when u have a bit of money move into dropshipping(as u need money to do this)


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 24, 2021)

Start streaming
@Digital Hitler @Nameless_Sunflower


----------



## vtribal (Oct 24, 2021)

scamming


----------



## Henry77 (Oct 25, 2021)

PingPong said:


> Bro the guy roped


He did suicide?? Dayyum why?


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Oct 25, 2021)

If you want money dont stay on the internet, just go out on the streets, get drugs, rob something, do something illegal just to get your first money and then you go back to the internet and try to figure out something

You wont be getting any money from scratch online


----------



## JayAscension (May 24, 2022)

Uglybrazilian said:


> If you want money dont stay on the internet, just go out on the streets, get drugs, rob something, do something illegal just to get your first money and then you go back to the internet and try to figure out something
> 
> You wont be getting any money from scratch online


This is true unfortunately. No way around it


----------

